# Home made



## charliechaindrive (Jun 3, 2012)

I've been working on this guy for the past two days,  the jack shaft plAte is a old lawnmower blade (holes lined up with my bearing mounts)  the rear belt pully is either from a snowmobile cluch, or a mccormick threshing machine.    Tday me and my dad will make new parts, he says it's too sketchy,   and weld everything in.  from the engine, it's a centrifugal clutch that goes back to the jack shaft,  then from there to the rear wheel.   It's a pretty solid frame for this,  it's a schwinn centennial from 1995.   It's supost to have the springer but it's on the bike in the.back ground.     


I've goy plans to do away with the peddals, and replace them with foot pegs/boards.   My dad thought up a good idea for a pedal-operated brake using the normal coaster, because that thing stops you _quick_.      

Need to get a tank for it though,  any sugjestions? Opinions? Ideas for a name?  I am leaning twards a salt flats racing look on it,   thinking about making a partial streamline faring for the front.  

Thanks for looking!


----------

